# How to make your wastegate adjustable -- cheaply



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

http://www.gnttype.org/techarea/images/Adj_wastegate.JPG

I found this while searching around for various info on turbos and thought it may come in handy for whoever's intrested. It seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Hmmm, not familiar with that.

I could tell you however that the wastegate is the only thing keeping your engine from destruction so you had best be damn sure its going to work every time!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

its done on my wastegate... that's how I got the stock wastegate up to 10psi... It also keeps the gate from creeping open so response is a bit better as well...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

hmm, looks like after a few months(at most) the arm would snapp after all that pressure...


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

James said:


> *its done on my wastegate... that's how I got the stock wastegate up to 10psi... It also keeps the gate from creeping open so response is a bit better as well... *


on my Supra i just shimmed the wastegate. unbolt the 'gate, and between the 'gate bracket and where it bolts to the turbo, put some washers. i stacked about 3-4 and superglued them together. put the bolts back on, and you've effectively put more load on the spring, making it necessary for there to be more boost to push it open. stock boost on MKIII Supras is around 5-6 psi, and i was pushing 12 after this mod. no chance of breakage, so it's pretty consistant.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> *hmm, looks like after a few months(at most) the arm would snapp after all that pressure... *


been running this way since June, driven everyday, no problems here... I tapped an 1/4"diameter piece of aluminum instead of using their method...


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

Why not just buy a $50 manual boost controller and then be able to adjust it? Much less dangerous.

Not saying that any of you don't know what you are doing, but make sure you have a good boost gauge before you change anything, and don't adjust in incriments of more that 10-15% at a time.... adjust ---> drive, adjust ----> drive, adjust ----> drive. Never rely on a factory boost gauge. Especially in a dsm or supra. Our stock MkIII supra pins the boost gauge every time... It reads 8+ psi all the time  ...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

have one... haven't used it yet... I did for a little bit and i think it shot up to like 14-15psi by accident... it was a fun but I took it off after that!


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

ohh i know! the MKIII gauge is about useless. i KNOW i was hitting around 12psi, because occasionally i would hit the fuel-cut gunning it on on-ramps. *grin*

the MKIII gauge is for show only, it's better to replace it with a volt gauge from a NA Supra.



djmamayek said:


> *Why not just buy a $50 manual boost controller and then be able to adjust it? Much less dangerous.
> 
> Not saying that any of you don't know what you are doing, but make sure you have a good boost gauge before you change anything, and don't adjust in incriments of more that 10-15% at a time.... adjust ---> drive, adjust ----> drive, adjust ----> drive. Never rely on a factory boost gauge. Especially in a dsm or supra. Our stock MkIII supra pins the boost gauge every time... It reads 8+ psi all the time  ... *


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

evry1 hu wants more boost should just wait a lil while more an buy a GReddy Profec B boost controller.


----------

